
Ask HN: What's the one thing a new engineering manager must learn or know? - blooberr
I&#x27;ve gotten varied responses from not micromanaging to nobody&#x27;s intentionally trying to do a bad job. What&#x27;s your take on this?
======
cauterized
Your responsibility is not to tell people what to do. Your responsibility is
to help them communicate with the rest of the company (in both directions); to
coach them to become better engineers (including developing their soft
skills); and to guide them to make better decisions based on the information
and big-picture priorities you share with them.

------
inconclusive
That the first thing to build is trust. The disease that plagues companies is
not communicating out of fear you'll get in trouble if something is broken or
didn't get done. Build trust to counteract fear.

------
alanmackenzie
Theory of constraints.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theory_of_constraints](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theory_of_constraints)

~~~
blooberr
how have you used it?

------
a_lifters_life
People.

